# "M" blinking on Canon 430EX ii



## windsorll (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm really hoping someone can help me with this.  I should be able to control the flash output through my Canon 60D, and I'm sure at one point, I could.  Now, though, when I turn the flash on, the "M" is blinking and I have to make changes on the flash itself.   I've taken the batteries out, and that didn't help.

It's so much easier through the camera.  Have I missed something?  Have I done something wrong?


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 3, 2016)

Two things...

#1 -- it's possible to take the flash out of E-TTL mode and force it into Manual mode.  Make sure you haven't done that AFTER you read part 2.

#2 -- it is NOT possible to put the flash into E-TTL mode if it can't communicate with the camera.  If the flash is in the hot-shoe, all the contacts must be establishing a connection to the camera.  Is the "foot" of the flash damaged?  Are all the pins on the foot springy (nothing is jammed)?  When you slide the flash into the hot shoe, are you sliding it all the way forward on the rails and locking the lever on the foot of the flash?  If you (gently) attempt to wiggle the flash after it's locked in, is it snug (minimal flex) or is it loose?


----------

